
That Uplifting Tweet You Just Shared? A Russian Troll Sent It - dopylitty
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-features/russia-troll-2020-election-interference-twitter-916482/
======
bernierocks
This has been happening since 2008 (and probably even earlier). Why do we only
mention all of these Russian trolls when it could potentially help a
candidate/politician you dislike?

When Obama ran in 2008, the trolls were out in full force. Most people didn't
care and many tech outlets wrote about how this somehow made Obama and his
campaign tech geniuses.

I'm just tried of the political bias of the mainstream media and magazines
like Rolling Stone.

------
dr-detroit
Spend as little time as possible on social media and only use twitter for
those rare occasions you need to interface with professionals. Never share
your personal information online ever. Never ever ever take social media
content seriously. Always expect it to be advertisement deception and/or
garbage.

